# Oh YES,,,,, She smokes cigars....!!!! :)



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a friend that meets me for a smoke here and there ....

Very nice young lady. Mother of two..... and she just found out that her son who just went in the Army, now has orders to Afghanistan. :???:

She's pretty darn sharp.... A very nice person... Very easy on the eyes..... and smart too...... (well, she thinks I'm ok.. so maybe she's not THAT smart... hahaha..... Oh and act like I'm cool, please so I don't loose a smoking partner, damn it!!)

Lets see if I can't get her an invite to come over and post once in a while. I think we could use a little spark here and she's just the girl...

By the way.. she told me that Siglo IV is the best cigar she has ever enjoyed!! :woohoo:

Hay Guys.... please give a warm and respectful welcome to Susan....



Oh... and she's smoking a MasterBlend II..........


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I guess I'll give a welcome here and whenever she does her intro post. So......Welcome to CR Susan! Light one up and enjoy!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I just noticed you were in the pic too Cman....sorry couldn't get past the Masterblend 3! :lol: 

Would be nice if she could join us in the board...would be great to get a females' perspective on some of the stuff we shoot around here.....


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey there Susan !!!! Welcome to the boards..... We always love a fresh perspective. :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Greetings and Salutations, Susan ! <tipping my hat>

Tom


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

as a newbie myself may I say welcome Susan! I'm sure by just hangin' around Cycleman she is way ahead of the game than I am!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome, Susan!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to the board!!! I wouldn't tell anybody you know Micheal ha ha ha!!!!!!!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Greetings Susan. I hope you can put up with da boyz....... :roll:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Come join us here at CR.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very cool, welcome to the board Susan! Don't worry, I'm sure there's someone here that's good enough with Photoshop that they could take Michael outta that picture for ya :lol:

K guys, have we teased him enough yet?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm wondering if this was a mistake..... and I thought you guys luved me... (in a pure manly way of course.....)......

:wink:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Tnx for the Warm Welcome. lol*

I -can- indeed, handle the boyz club here.

CMan-has been toooo kind with the words 'young'. lmao

When I get more than a snippet of time, I will figure out why my pic isn't coming up... Think I'm a little touched today. :shock:

And, dare I say, Michael has given me my first -true- Stick Adventure!!! (See- I'll fit right in here. LMAO 8) ) I'm digging my cigar life now.

Thanks for the salutations.. Holler anytime.

-Looking forward... Susan[/img]


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Tnx for the Warm Welcome. lol*



ChickSmokesStick said:


> I -can- indeed, handle the boyz club here.
> 
> And, dare I say, Michael has given me my first -true- Stick Adventure!!!
> Susan


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Details Susan, DETAILS!!!!


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Details, huh..*

Well, Ya know-

U waltz around thinking you've got something good going on... (guffaw)

And the someone comes along with a real stick. (sideways laughing).

And you find yourself enthralled.

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAHA

:!:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Michael gave her - her first true stick adven.....wait! :hmm: 









Oh!!!! :shock:



Yes, details are important. opcorn:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

welcome susan!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, Susan! Nice to meet you!


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ok Ok*

Stick adventure. Michael brought me a Siglo IV.

I thought I died and went to heaven.

Then he sent me on my way with an Opus X. Lawd above. 

And yesterday I burnt up a Blend. Woodsy was the word I came up for that one.

I was a babe in the woods. I've smoked good ones, but was left to learn by myself... Now I have entered a whole new realm!

C. It wasn't THAT tawdry. Exactly...

-StickChick


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome, glad to have you here.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Michaels' a stand up guy and he's brought you to the right place. 

Welcome aboard!

You'll be hard pressed to find a better, more grounded group of folks eager to share experiences with cigars...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello Susan and welcome aboard!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to the board....... Glad to see you posting :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Great to see ya posting here. Don't think too poorly of us for picking on Michael, he's truly a great BOTL. If he wasn't, we wouldn't pick on him :lol:


----------



## Jkeller (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Susan Welcome.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to see you made it through to post Stick Girl!  


Save the details for the trailer of our next movie.... :shock: 


It was good to smoke with you.... as always! 


I' already have our next stick picked out...... :woohoo:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> I' already have our next stick picked out...... :woohoo:


  :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:  
EASY CM!!!! This is not an X rated board!

:rotfl:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Funny thing.*

My mailbox on here is already full. LMAO *winks*

These guys are awesome. In fact, I just read an email that states you have some goodies headed ur way. Sometime. Someone. Can't let the cat out.

Jax, Among others- sings your praises. Your boys are steppn up for ya. LOL And I am going to try a Graycliffe Expresso.. in his honor. I told him that unbeknownst to me at the time, Siglo was ur fave... and I said, when I stated Siglo was my all-time fave -'I think he (you) fell in love at the moment I made that statement' Ahhh ROARING NOW. TEARS STREAMING DOWN MY FACE. But then- I said 'Nah, he's like a proud parent every time we smoke..' :lolat:

I love this place. It's cyberspace Cheers. And I've seen a couple o' chicks roaming around, too! Very cool. I'd be afraid to turn my cigar chickas loose in here tho. Wreak havoc on the ambiance. 'Cept for maybe Katmud. I'll keep this under my hat. Katmud is the only serious smoker in my little group. The rest are my mini me's.

LAWD. I'm just sitting here laughing away.

Thanks my Stick Man. This is a great ride. Luv it.

-Stick Girl

Ooooo What kinda stick ya got for me, big boy? Now I'll be hellfire curious til we meet again. Aack. :bowdown:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Funny thing.*



ChickSmokesStick said:


> My mailbox on here is already full. LMAO *winks*


Yeah... maybe this wasn't a good idea......

All these married boy's in heat............ wholly shit!

:???: :???: :???: :???: :???: :???:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Calm Down Chief*

The boys are fine.

Been yapping military life and stogies...and being silly.

8)


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Tnx for the Warm Welcome. lol*



ChickSmokesStick said:


> And, dare I say, Michael has given me my first -true- Stick Adventure!!! [/img]


<Hands over ears LA-LA-LA-LA> Ain't goin there!!!!!


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*U didn't read on, did u.*

LOL

My adventures into real cigar smoking. Siglo IV's, Opus X.... :O)

Nothing tawdry.

-Susan


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Funny thing.*



Cycleman said:


> ChickSmokesStick said:
> 
> 
> > My mailbox on here is already full. LMAO *winks*
> ...


Married?............Who's married ?..................... :shock:

Tom


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: U didn't read on, did u.*



ChickSmokesStick said:


> LOL
> 
> My adventures into real cigar smoking. Siglo IV's, Opus X.... :O)
> 
> ...


Those are some great sticks to get started on! Welcome to the boards :smile:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*LAWD*

COME ON TOMORROW. 5:30.

StickMan is bringing StickChick a Royal Silk-Churchill. LAWDIE. I'll be staring at the clock now. :O)

Anyone burn this puppy lately? I've just finished reading up, and I'm salivatin'.

Mugs-n-Jugs, StickMan and a Royal Silk. Does life get any better? I don't think so. What a pleasant trip with the Stick... Luvs it.

What's shakin' my new found friends?

-Susan


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: LAWD*



ChickSmokesStick said:


> COME ON TOMORROW. 5:30.
> 
> StickMan is bringing StickChick a Royal Silk-Churchill. LAWDIE. I'll be staring at the clock now. :O)
> 
> ...


You tawk fuhnny!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've got one of those RS Churchills sittin in my humidor, but haven't tried one yet. I've read great things about them though. Sounds like you guys are in for a great night!


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

CRider said:


> I've got one of those RS Churchills sittin in my humidor, but haven't tried one yet. I've read great things about them though. Sounds like you guys are in for a great night!


Can't go wrong with that mix. U should burn yours tomorrow nite. We'll compare notes! lol


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: LAWD*



Madmike said:


> ChickSmokesStick said:
> 
> 
> > COME ON TOMORROW. 5:30.
> ...


Ya. I'm a creative, self entertaining, tri-coastal. LOL (Born in Vallejo, CA. Grew up mostly outside of Philly. And down in Florida for 17 years, minus my sidebar trip to NC for two years.) It makes for interesting.

:shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

She don't talk funny...she TYPES funny :rotfl: Bummer bout that whole Philly thing...glad to hear ya made it outta there alive 8) 

Tomorrow night won't be a cigar night for me as I've got my son...but either Thursday night or maybe I'll take it along for the Hold'em tournament that I'm going to on Sunday. I've had my eye on it for a little while now.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

CRider said:


> She don't talk funny...she TYPES funny :rotfl: Bummer bout that whole Philly thing...glad to hear ya made it outta there alive 8)
> 
> Tomorrow night won't be a cigar night for me as I've got my son...but either Thursday night or maybe I'll take it along for the Hold'em tournament that I'm going to on Sunday. I've had my eye on it for a little while now.


Well, we will compare notes. Philly girl, but a staunch Steeler Fan. Bring back Cowher!! lol


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm actually not a PA fan at all, but a 49er's fan since I was like 5...no real reason, just was. I think the main reason was to piss my dad off who was a die-hard Eagles fan :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

CRider said:


> I'm actually not a PA fan at all, but a 49er's fan since I was like 5...no real reason, just was. I think the main reason was to piss my dad off who was a die-hard Eagles fan :lol:


LOL Too funny. Eagles Fans. A breed apart.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah...my ex is a big Eagles fan, so it's tough for me to root for them at all now :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

CRider said:


> Yeah...my ex is a big Eagles fan, so it's tough for me to root for them at all now :lol:


Good Lord! :O)

I always pulled for the Eagles, secondary of course. But year after year, key games they would muck it all up. I couldn't stand watching anymore. When the Steelers made the Super Bowl, I thought the earth stopped turning. lol I had no voice for a week.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've been a 49er's fan since the early 80's, and will remain for the long haul. They suck right now, but I know they'll come back at some point.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

well I've been a jets/falcons fan since I was a kid, :???: but on the bright side I have saved a fourtune on not having to buy superbowl tickets!! :banana:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Squeeler's Fan?!?!?! :mad2: We are now enemies :!: (when it's about football of course). GO BROWNS!!!!


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Squeeler's Fan?!?!?! :mad2: We are now enemies :!: (when it's about football of course). GO BROWNS!!!!


OH
HELL NO.
LMAO

Browns. I thought only kewl intelligent people were on here! *winks* Fear Not. I will add u to my list of people to heckle next year. Two of my dearest friends are Browns. Hey. I need to dig a pic out from last season... Stay tuned.

(Luvs it.)[/img]


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Squeeler's Fan?!?!?! :mad2: We are now enemies :!: (when it's about football of course). GO BROWNS!!!!


you mean GO BENGALS!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Aren't the Bengals a JV team? :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

CRider said:


> Aren't the Bengals a JV team? :lol:


LAWD.

We went from da Browns to da Bungles.

lol

How the heck do u put pics up in the msg.? Call me brilliant.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

PM sent on the pics.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*HEEHEE*










SEE IT SAYS IT ALL.
STEELER NATION.
OUT IN 10 DEGREE WEATHER, BURNING FAT BOYS, WATCHN THE GAME.
HAHAHA
I WIN.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*uh oh*










This was my favorite that I sent to my Katmud Cigar Chicka. She's Number One Browns fan. LAWD. )


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Steeler Nation, thats funny


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: :biglaugh:

Sloth love Chunk!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

[/quote]

Sloth love Chunk! [/quote]

That is awesome.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat:



CRider said:


> Aren't the Bengals a JV team? :lol:


THAT was........ IS funny as hell........

(I guess hell isn't funny... but that post was!!!!!! :lol: )


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

OH

I C HOW IT IS.

BRING IT ON B---S. 

:lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah Oh...don't know who, but it looks like someones' gonna get their :spank:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

We finally found a chick that can hold her own and hang with the boys!

Uh ... I mean Michael found her. :wink:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Feelin Chickish LOL*

Just got off the phone with my Jon. Told him he needs to hop on here before he heads out. Don't b surprised to see him on here Sunday. (Leave day..)

Minus the TShirt (lawd above), he is my clone. :O)

He loves to burn 'em up.




























K. Done. LMAO He leaves for Afghanistan PDQ. I'm going to rustle up some fatties for him before he leaves. Do offer any opinions.

-S.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*OK*

I was just blathering with a good friend of mine from Dublin. He posted a new pic of cigar smoking session. And my little light bulb when off. :idea:

He is going to request to hop on here. U guys will dig him. He's a hoot.

I'm supposed to be going to Ireland for my (ahem) 40th in July. We were jawing about hitting all the pubs and cigar shops and I was like 'duh'.

So look for a leprechan on here soon.

LOL


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Got it!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: OK*



ChickSmokesStick said:


> He is going to request to hop on here.


 :hmm:

Ain't no use in asking..just sign up and join in on the fun! The door is wide open my dear... :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Leprechan has made contact.
LMAO

If u see a little green man named BurlEsquire. Say hello.

-S.


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Hi guys*

Hello fellow cigar smokers. I am really a newbie newbie as I have been invited on here by She Who Smokes (thanks SK), herself a newbie. I live in Dublin, Ireland, and have been smoking stogies for almost too long to remember. I have a particular fondness for strong and spicy cigars and so I tend to gravitate towards Cohiba, Macanudo and Saint Louis Rey (among others). Although we have a full selection here in Dublin they tend to be a tad expensive due to the punishing taxes so trips to Barcelona are always fun. Nevertheless I always smoke a few every week and have a couple of firm cigar smoking friends who join me for a crafty stogie now and then.

Smoke on dudes.

Burl


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome out new Irish friend!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to CR Burl!


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Thankx*

Thanks Stan and thanks to Susan for telling me about this forum. I'm going to enjoy this and hopefully I'll be over to the US later in the year and I'll be able to meet up with someone from the site for a smoke, or two ....... or three


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very cool, welcome to the board Burl! I've wanted to visit Dublin for a while now...always felt like a part of me is from there although I've really no idea what my lineage is other than I'm a mutt :lol: Grab a seat, fire up a smoke and join in the fun!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

welcome Burl!


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*yeah*

Thanks lads, this looks like a good site and I am proud to be a member :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looking forward to a meet-up Burl! If you haven't seen this yet, this is when ALL the overseas lads come and visit......:wink:
http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... pic&t=4257


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Burl!

There are alot of great folks here with varying levels of experience, but all with some insight to the wonderful world of Cigars. Remember though, the board is only as good as it's participants so stop by often and chime in frequently.

Welcome brother....

:beerchug:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to the board!!! Don't give anyone your address!! Trust me on this... :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome Burl!!!!!! 

I just smoked a Royal Silk with your girl tonight and she was telling me about you and glad you showed up!!! 

Great brothers and sister on the leaf here. Barbarian is from Scottland.... so you do have a bro closer than you think! He even came over (and stayed with Cycleman)... for for herf in August. 

Post often bro and if you ever wanta come smoke in CLW.... with that chick that smokes sticks and cycleman and StantheTaxman,..... you have a place to stay! Just get your booty over here!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

welcome Burl! I am brand spankin' new here myself but have found this to be a great oasis. :beerchug:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hooo*

LMAO

Ok Ok 1st. Flipper. Always pipes in at the last moment. LUVS IT. heehee

E aka Burl SOOO GLAD U'R HERE. Now we are truly family. lol

U didn't tell me u were headed to the States. Shame Shame. All that red carpet u'r going to roll out for me, why- just wait til you get here. U will never leave. :O) Surely, u will head for tropical Florida... It's a must now.

Silk. Ya. Tonight, another StickMan adventure. lol. Grasshoppa has been granted more education.

AND - I'VE BEEN BOMBED. ROTF LMAO

Grasshoppa got a Valentines goodie bag LOADED with all kindsa STICKS n stuff. Toooooo Kewl.

Oh, AND THEN THERE WAS CANDID CAMERA. That's all I have to say. -snicker

And- let's see. We sat in a wind tunnel for a while.

I have more. Gotta regain composure.

E! I'm so glad you're here. U will like this little getaway. Promise. U were made for the cigar boards.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Greetings Burl...... This is possibly the best board on the web. Knowing a little or a lot makes little difference... We were all there at one time or another. Belly up to the bar, and light one up. Lets talk Cigars.....


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

*Smokes*

A) Bomb Pix and Post Me Bomb

B) Smoked a Royal Silk. Nice. Kinda burnt coffee taste- I mean that in a great way. Barky. (Sorry guys, I -am- a chick. My descriptive qualities lean towards the estrogen side. :O) Tossed some Merlot with it. It was terrific. Recommend.




























Cupid brought me: Cognac with Air Force glass. Torano Virtuoso, Siglo 3, and on and on.

Where to begin????? :O)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Hit !!!!!!! That selection looks alot like the stuff that Cman likes to give !!!!!!!! HMMMM :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

ChickSmokesStick said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't the Bengals a JV team? :lol:
> ...


I just caught this banter. GOOOO BENGALS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! They just dont know do they Nick ??????


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Smokes*



ChickSmokesStick said:


> A) Bomb Pix and Post Me Bomb
> 
> B) Smoked a Royal Silk. Nice. Kinda burnt coffee taste- I mean that in a great way. Barky. (Sorry guys, I -am- a chick. My descriptive qualities lean towards the estrogen side. :O) Tossed some Merlot with it. It was terrific. Recommend.
> 
> ...


 that sure beats a box of candy!! opcorn:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice legs.... 

And may I say.... you have a NICE looking box there! :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oh man, the jokes to be made...box...virtuous...legs....






















I'm a good boy...I'm a good boy...I'm a good boy...I'm a good boy :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I am lost here, is there a secret decoder ring I don't know about?


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> Nice Hit !!!!!!! That selection looks alot like the stuff that Cman likes to give !!!!!!!! HMMMM :lol:


LOL Very astute observation! CM played Cupid last nite. :O)

I was surprised, and then I was like AWESOME! Perfect.

Now I just don't know which to fire first. lol


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> ChickSmokesStick said:
> 
> 
> > CRider said:
> ...


LOL Actually, I will pull for the 'Bungles' sometimes. We have ties up there... Better than those BROWNS. lol


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

markk96 said:


> I think I am lost here, is there a secret decoder ring I don't know about?


Yes. Go to the Bat Cave. We have one for you.
LMAO


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit! 

and Hat, Ocho Cinco might be heading to the east coast :shock: .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

ChickSmokesStick said:


> Yes. Go to the Bat Cave. We have one for you.


We have a freak'n Bat Cave!?!?!? :shock:

Alright folks....are there any more freak'n secrets we're keeping from JAX? :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

JAX said:


> ChickSmokesStick said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Go to the Bat Cave. We have one for you.
> ...


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Python said:


> Nice hit!
> 
> and Hat, Ocho Cinco might be heading to the east coast :shock: .


You fellas in the Baltimore Area wish!!!!!!!!!!!! Hes not going anywhere though. At least I hope not.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd trade him to NY for Shockey and then pick up Keyshawn from ESPN


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to the board Susan and Burl!!

Glad to have you both participating!

:beerchug: :smoke:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

19redwings said:


> Welcome to the board Susan and Burl!!
> 
> Glad to have you both participating!
> 
> :beerchug: :smoke:


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

JAX said:


> ChickSmokesStick said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Go to the Bat Cave. We have one for you.
> ...


And a Hiddy Hole


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Dear CM

Thanks for another great night of fatties and great company.

And, uh, the wet bottom.

LMAO

OKOK Couldn't resist.

U rule.

-Me


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Wet bottom what? Yours?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

markk96 said:


> Wet bottom what? Yours?


Oh yes.... she was quite wet.....

IShe knows i have that effect of da'girls.... :lol:

Thanks for din din, hunny!!!!! Glad you liked the Italia.... one of my favorites!

Shop till you drop!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

There *IS* a smoke and a Curz Lite in the photo too.....



And the girl has an ash.....



Have a great weekend, hun!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thats it.. im packing my bags and moving to florida..


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Is that a fufu drink I see? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:lolat: 


CRider said:


> Is that a fufu drink I see? :lol:


I'd say ....

YES!

and i like foofoo....


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'll admit to enjoying a fufu drink every now and then...usually in the summer, cuz I like frozen margaritas. Usually if I'm enjoyin a cigar though, it's either beer, a nice tequila or maybe scotch.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

COME ON DOWN.

THE WATER'S FINE.

:banana:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

NOT !!!
A FUFU.

DAMNIT. LMAO )

Seabreeze Grapefruit and Vodka. I don't DO FuFu. lol

Last time I had a toddie with Sir Michael. JD on the rocks. And the Siglo IV.

:O/

FuFu Bah Humbug. 


hahahahahahahaaha


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's got fruit juice in it, it's fufu...sorry :lol: Not that there's anything wrong with fufu mind you! :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

CRider said:


> It's got fruit juice in it, it's fufu...sorry :lol: Not that there's anything wrong with fufu mind you! :lol:


LOL
:rotfl:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hell... I could use a foo foo right now....

kinda a shitty morning...


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Hell... I could use a foo foo right now....
> 
> kinda a shitty morning...


What's up there oh handsome one? Why shatty?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

how shitty could it be CM? hell i dont think a shitty day in FL exists unless a hurricane hits.. but im sure Susan will make it better 8)


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> how shitty could it be CM? hell i dont think a shitty day in FL exists unless a hurricane hits.. but im sure Susan will make it better 8)


Lawd. The pressure is on! lol

I already rendered my services. GUFFAW. To cheer - to cheer.

:hmm:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hay Hay!!!!!!! 

I didn't know servises were render'ed..... :woohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm feeling better already........ :lol: :lol: 

Any video???


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Hay Hay!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't know servises were render'ed..... :woohoo: !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That's because u went nite nite.

ROTF HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

uh oh... better check your drink next time CM


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

ChickSmokesStick said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Hay Hay!!!!!!!
> ...


Oh Bat Cave!!!

Now I get it!!! :lol:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

JAX said:


> ChickSmokesStick said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


NOOOOOO That is NOT the Bat Cave.

Laughing
My
A--
Off

Geeeez.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

UUUUMMMM!!!........frufru drinks! :martini:


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

flipperwhite said:


> UUUUMMMM!!!........frufru drinks! :martini:


Sounds like ur feelin' better!

Kewl.

Burned an Italia last nite. Yummy!


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

COMING HOME! BEFORE HE HEADS TO AFGHANISTAN!!!!!

:woohoo:

Going to smoke some fat boys togetha! And send him off with a bomb. lol


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

ChickSmokesStick said:


> COMING HOME! BEFORE HE HEADS TO AFGHANISTAN!!!!!
> 
> :woohoo:
> 
> Going to smoke some fat boys togetha! And send him off with a bomb. lol


THAT...... is AWESOME!!!!! I hope you'll let me buy him a drink and a stogie while he's here.........


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> ChickSmokesStick said:
> 
> 
> > COMING HOME! BEFORE HE HEADS TO AFGHANISTAN!!!!!
> ...


OH DEF!!!!

He'll dig it.

You will dig it when u meet Mini Me. lol

Yes, there are two of me. lmao He's the alpha male version.


----------

